# Seadrift, TX. No Rain in Sight Wade Fishing Report; 4/1-4/2



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

While we weren't sure if we were going to be able to go this weekend. We got lucky and the storms passed just inland, leaving the bays a touch breezy, but with no rain. Even with the high winds we were able to find plenty of protected water to fish, concentrating on sand/grass, mud/shell for the trout, and leeward back lake shorelines for the reds. Being that we got on a good bite Saturday, we doubled back on some of those spots Sunday while also hitting a few new ones.

Today we found ourselves facing Coastal Flood Advisories. This changed our approach on a few wades, but we still found the bait close to where it was on Saturday. With the high waters, I did try a spot I have never been in before figuring maybe some reds that were on the south shoreline pushed into this particular back lake. As we jumped out, we were surrounded by bait and off colored water that was knee deep. We managed a handful of solid trout and a couple reds, then the hook set and head shake of the one we were all hoping for. Unfortunately this is the story of the one that got away. After a few big head shakes and few good runs she was gone. Best we could tell this trout was in the 7-8 pound range. It is always disappointing, but I think I have a new favorite spot, when the water is up!

We threw a variate of baits from soft plastic pumpkinseed, plum, red/white, dirty tequila, topwaters, and Corky Softdines. All trout over 22" were released. Still have openings for April, and are taking bookings for May, check out the website for more details and give us a call to book your trip.

The video is of a 5# trout we caught not 20 feet from the boat, probably the 2nd cast he made.


----------

